# Merry Christmas and a happy new year?



## Gixxerman (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's a poser to chew over and see what comes up.

Everyone (just about) knows all about the WW1 Christmas truce.....and a variety of recent TV shows show it was a lot more widespread and went on a lot longer than many imagined or knew about.

So, knowing airmen are a particular breed with many prone to seeing themselves with a code of ethics or at the very least different to the other services ........in WW2 did the various combatants do anything that you know of in the interests of seasonal good will?

(edit to clarify.......by which I mean in not fighting killing each other during the festive season)

.....oh and a very merry Christmas a very happy 2012 to everyone!


----------



## renrich (Dec 24, 2011)

I expect that they did and the very same to you.


----------



## davparlr (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2011)

A-Men!


----------



## renrich (Dec 25, 2011)

I remember reading and seeing in the movie that Captain Langsdorff of the Admiral Graf Spee made arrangements for the compartments where the British seamen prisoners were held were decorated for the upcoming Christmas season. He was a gentleman.


----------



## jim (Dec 25, 2011)

renrich said:


> I remember reading and seeing in the movie that Captain Langsdorff of the Admiral Graf Spee made arrangements for the compartments where the British seamen prisoners were held were decorated for the upcoming Christmas season. He was a gentleman.


 
Yes, he was a gentleman. The problem is that warships need good commanding officers, not gentlemen


----------

